# Spring Fork Identification



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello all, I have a fork that is very unique and of the 20 or so people I have asked nobody has been able to identify it, it is a very heavy solid tube fork and the fork tubes have hinges at the top of the fork tubes and there is a pretty heavy steel leaf spring for the springer suspension that doubles as a fender


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

Sounds like a Pope spring fork- picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 18, 2019)

I have been trying to post pictures on here and a few other threads and it isnt working for some reason, maybe I can send it to your email or text I don't know why it isn't letting me post pictures


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2019)

Could be a Pope or a Dayton.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

patmcclerren2 said:


> I have been trying to post pictures on here and a few other threads and it isnt working for some reason, maybe I can send it to your email or text I don't know why it isn't letting me post pictures




Sent you a PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 18, 2019)

Actually it is a 1905 Davis spring fork like used on the 1915 Dayton, finally figured that part out.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice! Get someone to post up a picture if you're still having trouble, we're all curious!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 18, 2019)

patmcclerren2 said:


> Hello all, I have a fork that is very unique and of the 20 or so people I have asked nobody has been able to identify it, it is a very heavy solid tube fork and the fork tubes have hinges at the top of the fork tubes and there is a pretty heavy steel leaf spring for the springer suspension that doubles as a fender



That fork is beautiful! Maybe some of the other cabe members will chime in. You're a lucky man! 
Sounds like a potential Dayton fork. I had one that I sold. This is a pic of the one that I sold.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 18, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hard-to-find-28-inch-spring-fork-patented-jan-9-1912.142342/



Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 18, 2019)

A fender that doubles as a leaf spring - veeeerrry cool ! I've never seen anything like it. Unusual inventions like that often had a patent number stamped somewhere. Have a look around, you might find it hiding under some dirt or paint. Whether you find the number or not, you might find the patent by searching the US patent office or Google Patents. If you can find the patent that will provide the age, and if you're lucky maybe the company that made it.
Good luck!


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> That fork is beautiful! Maybe some of the other cabe members will chime in. You're a lucky man!
> Sounds like a potential Dayton fork. I had one that I sold. This is a pic of the one that I sold.
> 
> View attachment 982538
> ...



if you don't mind me asking what did you get out of it?>


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 25, 2019)

If there are no damages and completed ..if it was mine.... I wouldn’t take less than 1500...they are very rare...I’d start there or close...


patmcclerren2 said:


> if you don't mind me asking what did you get out of it?>


----------

